# Fitting aftermarket non drilled reversing sensors



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

I fitted the Parking Dynamics kit 
Ok, To begin with I purchased the PD kit with the vision sensor from Parking Dynamics e bay site which made the kit a little cheaper in full knowledge that it came without any retailing packaging or frills.

The item was delivered promply in a strong padded envelope which when opened contained a kit with 3 pages of instructions within a plastic bag.

I will admit at this point to being a little concerned as the antenna tape appeared to be little more than a small role of silvertape of about 10mm in width.

Yesterday being good weather I went for fitting, reading the instructions indicated a short length of 2 core cable to be placed between the control unit (ECU) and the antenna although this had to be fitted to 1 small spade terminal, since placing two separate wires together seemed incorrect I telephoned the manufacturer & got an answerphone; I left no message yet within minutes a very helpful person returned my call asking if he could assist me ( he must have used 1471), he assured me that it was correct to screw the two wires together & fit into the spade terminal.

Great so out to the car (W203 Sports Coupe) where I removed the rear bumper infill strips by unscrewing a single screw to the rear of the wheel arch and carefully removed the plastic clip retained panels easy & took only a few minutes.

I mounted the ECU in the o/s back arch just 6" away fro a good earthing point & fed the short length of cable through a grommet & existing hole in the bumper. Then I cleaned the rear of the infill panel strip & applied the tape to the o/s panel & centre rear panel leaving a reasonable amount of tape for the n/s panel. I then covered the narrow silver tape with 2" black gaffer tape for added security before refitting & insulating the single spade terminal with insulating tape. I refitted all infill panels & connected the ECU to the nearby earth point & o/s reversing light cable, placed the display unit on the parcel shelf & tried it out. At this point it didn't work & I checked all the connections again I telephoned the help line & again spoke the friendly fellow whose name I learn to be Ian, it transpired to be my simple fault in that the long cable that fits between the ECU & display unit was still wound up in bundle & once unwound & straighten out it worked well.

This part of the job turned out to the be simple & took roughly an hour.

It took almost as long to thread the cable under the carpets into the front car, the instructions recommend fitting the display unit above the rear view mirror ( MB int light prevents this) so I decided to fit the display in the cubby hole beneath the radio and it took almost an hour to remove the centre dashboard panel & drill a small hole for the cable to the display.
At this point a can of Boddingtons assisted in easing my frayed nerves & the dashboard went back easily & the display unit stuck with the cubby hole.

On testing the unit worked well with clear lights & fairly loud bleep, I tested by reversing towards my neighbours wrought iron driveway gates success! I reversed towards my neighbours car again success! & finally it picked up a stone statue placed on my driveway.

In conclusion,

My need to telephone the help line was entirely down to my easily made mistake & not due the product or manufacturer.

The Parking Dynamics electromagnetic system works well without the need to drill the bumper. The kit arrived quickly including instructions and an additional roll of tape should you need it, Ian who answered my enquires on the help line was very pleasant & extremely helpful, & the kit was easy & quick to fit.

Without doubt the most time consuming part was threading the cable to the display unit to the dash board, if I were to buy another unit from Parking Dynamics I would most likely opt for the cheaper option of having just a warning bleeper which could be fitted quickly in the back of the car without the need to lift carpets & remove dashboard panels.

Yes I would buy another kit & attached are some photos taken of the unit & method used to fit.

Dave


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

This is the one thing I miss on the e-class. Might have to invest in a kit.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Clever mod, most people end up taking off the whole bumper to stick the strip on the inside, to just use the plastic trim is cool!

Good work


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Have been toying with the idea of one of these kits, glad to hear it works well.

Thanks for the guide :thumb:

Do you have an ebay link?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Have been toying with the idea of one of these kits, glad to hear it works well.
> 
> Thanks for the guide :thumb:
> 
> Do you have an ebay link?


plus one :thumb:


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Cliff said:


> Have been toying with the idea of one of these kits, glad to hear it works well.
> 
> Thanks for the guide :thumb:
> 
> Do you have an ebay link?


Here it is http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180322605096

Parking-Sensor-Direct

dave


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

How sensitive is yours and have you tried it in bad weather yet?
I've got one from somewhere else that's somewhat cheaper and although I'm quite impressed with mine but would like some more sensitivity so would like to know how different they are.

dan


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

dreaddan said:


> How sensitive is yours and have you tried it in bad weather yet?
> I've got one from somewhere else that's somewhat cheaper and although I'm quite impressed with mine but would like some more sensitivity so would like to know how different they are.
> 
> dan


Not tried it yet Dan, only fitted yesterday & it hasn't rained here today,
will happily post in a few days

dave


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I didnt even realise these existed! I think I am going to purchase one!

Can I ask, how many wires go to the unit? Just Red & Black? So you could wire it up to the reversing light, so it only comes on when you put the car into reverse?

Thanks for posting! :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

dreaddan said:


> How sensitive is yours and have you tried it in bad weather yet?
> I've got one from somewhere else that's somewhat cheaper and although I'm quite impressed with mine but would like some more sensitivity so would like to know how different they are.
> 
> dan


the unit desensitizes in bad weather if you want more sensitivity order an additional foil strip and mount about 3" apart from your other strip


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

mine in action :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

andy monty said:


> YouTube - Parking Dynamics Reversing sensor #2
> 
> YouTube - Parking Dynamics Reversing sensor
> 
> mine in action :thumb:


so how do you rate them??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Are they on all the time or can you like said before wire it up so the reverse light acts as a switch?? 

Looks very nice and presonally could be doing with something like this.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Are they on all the time or can you like said before wire it up so the reverse light acts as a switch??
> 
> Looks very nice and presonally could be doing with something like this.


I am sure they will be just powered from the live to the reversing lights Graham :thumb:


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Dave Richardson said:


> Not tried it yet Dan, only fitted yesterday & it hasn't rained here today,
> will happily post in a few days
> 
> dave


Cheers - i tested mine by snowfoaming it  I was somewhat disapointed due to the fact that it didn't go off !


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Cliff said:


> I am sure they will be just powered from the live to the reversing lights Graham :thumb:


Mine is but the PD ones look like they also have a v12 line as well.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

dreaddan said:


> Mine is but the PD ones look like they also have a v12 line as well.


no the PD had 6 connections/ wires in total to the unit

2x multiplug for sounder plug in

2x multiplug one to earth and one to reverse light live

2x multiplug to the strip plug in



M4D YN said:


> so how do you rate them??


i find it very good it saved my bumper on saturday night from a high curb in a very dark pub car park (and yes i was drinking coke)

it gets a bit excited on rough ground but other than that its fine

if you have a 4x4 or a towbar you need a twin aerial kit on ebay he threw mine in for free :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

preeetty cool  better than the originals where you have those damn circles in the rear bumper (got a 1 series coupe M pack and you can't have them without!!!) grrr


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

Just found this thread and it's very good. SWMBO has just bought an Audi A3 that has parking sensors fitted and we are both worried she will reverse my precious SL into something waiting for the bleeping to start.

This could be the answer without marring the bumper. The price of the sound alert only version is much less than the cost of a new bumper!


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I fitted a similar kit (taurus) about 3 years ago, and found it brilliant, I now have the "drilled" in type, and they are not as reliable, also I used to use a towbar mounted bike rack, and this type of sensor only senses movement, so can still be used with a rack.

Finally the best bit.......................people assume you are a brilliant driver, as they can't see any visible sensors!


----------

